# Working After A Masters



## thecgoers (Sep 16, 2019)

Greetings expats,

I am a student studying a masters in Lisbon and will be ending in September. I am hoping to stay longer through finding work, I was wondering if anyone has any advice on getting a job as a non-EU or if they know if the process is any easier since I have already lived in Portugal for 2 years?
I speak Spanish and English fluently and have a functional (spoken mainly) Portuguese (and still improving)....are there other skills that would be crucial to have as a non-EU to push me further to getting a job? (obviously job specific skills are the most important  )

Another questions, I keep hearing that I have 6-months after graduation to continue searching for a job, but cannot find that anywhere online. Does anyone know more?

Thank you very much!

-Christian


----------

